# Combining queenless hive to Queen right hive



## Brenbee (8 mo ago)

I want to combine a queenless hive into a queen right hive, never done this before! this is my second year of tending bees, this may seem like a lame question but, do I remove the Queen excluder? or place the newspaper on top of the excluder?

Another question;

I caught two of my three swarms, one and two weeks ago, I left them right below where I captured each of them, and need to get them over with my others, they need to be in a 10 frame deeps soon, so do I...keep them where they are and put them into the 10 frame deeps? let them settle a couple of days then move them to the rest? close them in a day or so, our weather isn't crazy hot now, then the usual branches in front, for re orientating? My reasoning says that's what I need to do, but I seem to need confirmation!!

I live central Florida, weather is getting close to pleasant


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with what you are planning but you make no mention of the queenless hive and the actual combine. Spraying both lightly with a 1:1 Syrup that has a drop or two of vanilla added pretty much eliminates any fighting. That and a newspaper in between always seem to work on the combine for me. I have not had more than an occaisonal drone in my hives since early in July! We are in a terrible drought so no swarming here this year to speak of.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

No excluder


----------



## Brenbee (8 mo ago)

Thanks, okay no excluder.


----------



## Brenbee (8 mo ago)

Brenbee said:


> I want to combine a queenless hive into a queen right hive, never done this before! this is my second year of tending bees, this may seem like a lame question but, do I remove the Queen excluder? or place the newspaper on top of the excluder?
> 
> Another question;
> 
> ...


Haha Exactly that's what my question is about, combining the actual hives, I have not done it, why it's queenless? not sure why, maybe a bird ate her on a mating flight...I dunno! I didn' t know to spray frames with 1/1 syrup, thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When one has been queenless for some time you can probably get away with just putting them together. The safest way is to do a newspaper combine. No need for an excluder.


----------



## Brenbee (8 mo ago)

Michael Bush said:


> When one has been queenless for some time you can probably get away with just putting them together. The safest way is to do a newspaper combine. No need for an excluder.


Thank you Mike.
BB


----------

